# To move or not to move ??



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

Good morning All,

I have just been given the good news that my house here in the Uk has almost doubled in value so I am toying with the idea of upping sticks and moving to the sun. 

Obviously this is a huge life changing decision and I don't want it to be one I would come to regret so I was hoping to pick a few brains before making the decision.

Namely has anyone done what I am contemplating and then regretted it for any reason also I would have to work out there maybe only part time as my savings wont last for ever and Im not sure what the cost of living is like there I am an accountant by trade though I have also ran pubs and Im a hard worker so could turn my hand to anything really if the works there?

Any help advice suggestions please very gratefully accepted, thanks all


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi & Welcome.

I'm not quite clear where you live as your header says Expat in Spain. Do I assume your contemplated move is to Cyprus or are you on the wrong forum? ! 

If it's Cyprus then I suggest you read through older posts asking similar questions and you will find a wealth of information. You need to be aware that the job situation here is dire. Many of us agree that the overall cost of living here is about the same as the UK.

After you have read and got a better feel for Cyprus you will find yourself with more specific questions which we will be happy to answer.

Pete


----------



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advice, I am sadly still stuck in the UK at the moment and my original thought was to move to Denia in Spain (hence my expat stats) but I would have to work and have been told the work situation is dire there also especially for non-Spanish speaking people such as myself so my next choice would be Cyprus. I will be sure to have a look when I have figured out
how to do searches for threads on here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

May I suggest you get the list of threads up and scan down the topics until you see a relevant one and then read through it.

That will keep you to the latest threads and avoid missing ones that the search does not find through spelling errors etc.

Pete


----------



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Pete, will do


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you go to the google search at the top of the page and input searches such as jobs in Cyprus, cost of living in cyrpus, health care in cyprus etc you will get links to threads on these and any subjects you want to know about.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, have you been to Cyprus before?


----------



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I have I have been lots of times, my friends parents have lived there for many years. They get by on pool cleaning and holiday let cleaning but both have large pensions too I believe, sadly I don't have that luxury


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

sandiesky said:


> ...I would have to work and have been told the work situation is dire there also especially for non-Spanish speaking people such as myself so my next choice would be Cyprus....


You will find the situation in Cyprus pretty much the same, but requiring to speak Greek. Unless you are a Senior PHP Developer, in which case we have a spot for you 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> You will find the situation in Cyprus pretty much the same, but requiring to speak Greek. Unless you are a Senior PHP Developer, in which case we have a spot for you
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Im an accountant is that any use to you ? lol


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

sandiesky said:


> Im an accountant is that any use to you ? lol


Nope, sorry 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

sandiesky said:


> Namely has anyone done what I am contemplating and then regretted it for any reason all, thanks all


I did similar , but without the need to work , no regrets at all.

Got out of the UK at age 54 , had 5 years in France and now in my 4th year in Cyprus.

Sold house and living on the proceeds plus took company pension early , reduced but who cares , happy to rent here in Cyprus.


----------



## sandiesky (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Madcow, that sounds awesome ur v lucky, think I am stuck here a while longer 
Proceeds from my house wont last me forever and I don't sadly have a pension to fall back on. My job may be ending early next year so think I will stick it out and get any redundancy that's due to me , that 'll help. Have been looking at the workaway site so may go down the route of renting my house out and finding work as I go and travel around abit rather than buying and settling in one place :0)

Have fun


----------

